# Osprey Chicks....day 13



## EricD (Apr 17, 2011)

well...down to (2) - Osprey chicks now, seems something took the smaller chick out! There is one aggressive chick in the nest (see photo below) and i believe he took the smaller chick out!




Killer Chick






Pretending he is harmless...


----------



## Javy85 (Apr 18, 2011)

great shots... thanks for sharing


----------



## Davor (Apr 18, 2011)

Once again Eric you have amazed me, Great use of DOF and the pictures are so sharp and vivid. A job well done!


----------



## EricD (Apr 19, 2011)

Davor said:


> Once again Eric you have amazed me, Great use of DOF and the pictures are so sharp and vivid. A job well done!


 
Thanks Davor.....It's going to be a fun next couple of months at the nest


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 19, 2011)

wow real good shots.. what were you shooting with ? if i may ask


----------



## EricD (Apr 19, 2011)

wlbphoto said:


> wow real good shots.. what were you shooting with ? if i may ask



For these shots I used My Nikon D7000 Camera Body and a 200-400mm F4,ED,IF,VR Nikkor lens  with a 1.4x tc


----------



## Art Photographers (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice choice of equipment. I love how you can already see there Raccoon Eyes. That spot pays off, keep up the good work! I would think its busy this week down there with the holiday.


----------

